# Soy soldado de fortuna y respondo preguntas



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.

He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.

No soy "contratista", ni "observador" ni mierdas. Soy mercenario y me gusta serlo.

Ahora hay poco meneo, así que respondo a vuestras amables y educadas cuestiones.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Burundangoso (5 Sep 2022)

A cuantos te has cargado y que equipo tienes?


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1180302



Hay tipos bastante MAS gordos que ese y son resolutivos.

Me gusta tu firma.


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

Burundangoso dijo:


> A cuantos te has cargado y que equipo tienes?




A alguno y a alguna.

A que te refieres con equipo, supongo que herramientas de trabajo y EPIS, no?


----------



## Ivar (5 Sep 2022)

Cómo consigues contactar con las empresas o gobiernos que te contratan?
Pasas mucho tiempo sin trabajar entre contrato y contrato?
Consideras que tienes estabilidad laboral?

Preguntas pragmáticas porque siempre me l


----------



## Trucha (5 Sep 2022)

¿Se folla mucho en las guerras?


----------



## JmDt (5 Sep 2022)

Aprendiste algo en el decepcionante ejército español que te sirviera para ser un Soldado de Fortuna. En caso afirmativo en qué unidad.

Si no es así como aprendiste el oficio de Soldado de Fortuna.


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

No hay una cifra fija, depende de donde sea el conflicto, de quien sea el pagador, de cual sea tu labor.....es muy relativo

A veces no he cobrado una mierda y he tenido que salir por patas y dando gracias porque no me limpiasen el forro, y otras he cobrado un pastizal por pasearme, literalmente.

Pero da para vivir muy muy bien. Economicamente, claro, animica y fisicamente es otro cantar.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Sep 2022)

¿Cuántos jeadchots has hecho?

¿Te has llevado una Mc Rib a las maniobras?


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

Trucha dijo:


> ¿Se folla mucho en las guerras?



Depende de lo que folles de civil te puede parecer mucho o poco.

Pero en mi caso, mas cantidad y menos calidad


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ¿Cuántos jeadchots has hecho?
> 
> ¿Te has llevado una Mc Rib a las maniobras?



Ninguno, eso es para la elite


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Sep 2022)

Te pagan por horas? Días? Meses? Fin de obra? Que tipo de contratos tienes? Dietas?


----------



## JmDt (5 Sep 2022)

Como solucionan tu evacuación sanitaria si te pegan un tiro???

Esa es la parte por la que yo cuando deje el ejército rechace un puesto en una PMC.


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

Grandisima verdad, tu lo has dicho el 99% de las ONG son una auntentica MAFIA de vividores. Me parecen el mayor timo contemporaneo, empezando por UNICEF, Save the Children y demas mierdas. No me atrevo a escribir las cosas que he visto de esa gentuza.

Por no hablar de las ONG que tratan con inmigrantes............pobres bobos y sobretodo pobres bobas que le hacen el trabajo a las mafias verdaderas, y encima gratis. Imbecilas.

La mayor parte de mi trabajo es feo, pero lo mas feo es todo lo relacionado con la poblacion civil.


----------



## JmDt (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Grandisima verdad, tu lo has dicho el 99% de las ONG son una auntentica MAFIA de vividores. Me parecen el mayor timo contemporaneo, empezando por UNICEF, Save the Children y demas mierdas. No me atrevo a escribir las cosas que he visto de esa gentuza.
> 
> Por no hablar de las ONG que tratan con inmigrantes............pobres bobos y sobretodo pobres bobas que le hacen el trabajo a las mafias verdaderas, y encima gratis. Imbecilas.
> 
> La mayor parte de mi trabajo es feo, pero lo mas feo es todo lo relacionado con la poblacion civil.



Completamente de acuerdo


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Te pagan por horas? Días? Meses? Fin de obra? Que tipo de contratos tienes? Dietas?



Ya digo que depende del pagador, pero normalmente es por "evento", por llamarlo de alguna manera. Si llevas tiempo en el juego cobras por adelantado el 60 o 70, y el resto, si lo cuentas, cuando se acaba la historia.

Dietas las que te toca hacer.......


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (5 Sep 2022)

¿Hay mucha competencia con los soldados de Ducados?

En una guerra entrr Camel y Marlboro, ¿con quién irías?


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Aprendiste algo en el decepcionante ejército español que te sirviera para ser un Soldado de Fortuna. En caso afirmativo en qué unidad.
> 
> Si no es así como aprendiste el oficio de Soldado de Fortuna.



Si, aprendi que hay que tener amigos hasta en el infierno, a no ir por libre (lo del lobo solitario de las peliculas es la manera mas segura de que te den matarile en cero coma) y a respetar al compañero.

La unidad concreta obviamente no la voy a decir, solo te dire montaña y camino

Aparte aprendi las cuatro habilidades basicas, la instruccion, etc, claro.


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> ¿Hay mucha competencia con los soldados de Ducados?
> 
> En una guerra entrr Camel y Marlboro, ¿con quién irías?



Con los camel-toe


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> No hay una cifra fija, depende de donde sea el conflicto, de quien sea el pagador, de cual sea tu labor.....es muy relativo
> 
> A veces no he cobrado una mierda y he tenido que salir por patas y dando gracias porque no me limpiasen el forro, y otras he cobrado un pastizal por pasearme, literalmente.
> 
> Pero da para vivir muy muy bien. Economicamente, claro, animica y fisicamente es otro cantar.



Te pagan por jugar al Call of Duty?


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Como solucionan tu evacuación sanitaria si te pegan un tiro???
> 
> Esa es la parte por la que yo cuando deje el ejército rechace un puesto en una PMC.



Evasan ni esta ni se le espera, generalmente. Si el tiro es en parte vital la cosa no suele acabar bien.

Salvo que estes en una PMC estilo la vieja BlackWater, pero los grupos como ese juegan en otra liga, tienen hasta vehiculos sanitarios propios sobre el terreno 

Hiciste bien, para desenvolverte en este mundillo de hijoputas hay que ser mas hijoputa aun


----------



## MasMax (5 Sep 2022)

Le has dado alguna vez una chocolatina a una ninya que ha sufrido un bombardeo o algo asi traumatico?


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

Al contrario, mejor tropa que oficial. Ten en cuenta que los "mandos" tienen que obedecer otros intereses de los que pueda haber mamado un oficial de un ejercito regular, y mas que ordenes vas a recibir unas directrices un tanto caoticas.

Ademas de unos minimos conocimientos y habilidades, se busca perfil hijoputa y con escasos escrupulos, o con valores "diferentes"

Los Wagner andan por Mali, por alli he estado de camino a Senegal, no tuve contacto alguno con ellos asi que no pude opinar, solo de oidas y acostumbro a no creerme lo que oigo y solo la mitad de lo que veo.


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> Le has dado alguna vez una chocolatina a una ninya que ha sufrido un bombardeo o algo asi traumatico?



No, pero le he tapado la cabeza con mi shemag, para que no se le viese la metralla incrustada entre los ojos.


----------



## SemperFi (5 Sep 2022)

Un amigo de un amigo de un amigo........


----------



## JmDt (5 Sep 2022)

Que valoraron de tu perfil para contratarte:

Tus misiones?
Cursos sanitarios?
Especialización?


----------



## Sergey Vodka (5 Sep 2022)

¿Eras compañero de fatigas del Sniper Wali?
¿Está vivo, morido, preso en un gulag o se dedica a vender muffins en un food truck?


----------



## Señor Manolo (5 Sep 2022)

Llevas la cuenta de los muertos? Te reconcome a veces o te da igual? Hay mucho psicópata o sociopata ahí, y dónde abunda más, en tropa o mandos?


----------



## MGJavier90 (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> No me atrevo a escribir las cosas que he visto de esa gentuza.



Tanto mercenario y ahora resulta que eres maricón?


----------



## Trotamo (5 Sep 2022)

Alguien puede cerrar el hilo del tarado esté que no es mercenario ni nada.
Vais a mandar al foro a la mierda.


----------



## calzonazos (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...



Has formado parte del equipo A?


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Sep 2022)

Tres páginas y no ha contado una mierda.

No se Rick...


----------



## ray merryman (5 Sep 2022)

¿Eres de los que cuando habla de la guerra suelta lo de "es que los himmars"?


----------



## Patanegra (5 Sep 2022)

Trabajas con anglos y surafricanos? o mas bien con colombianos, chilenos, de fidji?


----------



## uno_de_tantos (5 Sep 2022)

Antes de nada, si eres troll, eres bueno, de calidad. Calopez, como este sí, con algo de cerebro. A ver si haces limpia.





SemperFi dijo:


> No me atrevo a escribir las cosas que he visto de esa gentuza.
> 
> Por no hablar de las ONG que tratan con inmigrantes............pobres bobos y sobretodo pobres bobas que le hacen el trabajo a las mafias verdaderas, y encima gratis. Imbecilas.



Expláyate con datos. Un tema interesante, no todo va a ser sangre y folleteo con respuestas rápidas. Por mi no hay problema si contestas otro día con tranquilidad, cuando el hilo decaiga, si es el caso, nómbrame


(edito) Lo dicho....si es troll, de calidad. 10 páginas y el tipo solamente hizo acto de presencia en las dos primeras. @calopez haz tu trabajo coño, si es el caso, sube a este 10 centimos el mensaje y LO MÁS IMPORTANTE echa al 90% de tiparracos que aburren y nos cuentan que no follan, que follan mucho, estorban en los hilos, dicen tonterías o que escriben de lo que no saben nada, etc.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (5 Sep 2022)

¿Te pones vacunas? ¿La del covid?


----------



## DonManuel (5 Sep 2022)

Como anuncias tus servicios? O hay páginas web de ofertas “laborales”? 

Cobras por hora o por misión?

Te entra seguro médico, vida y repatriación?

Tienes que ponerte la bandera de quien te contrata?


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (5 Sep 2022)

¿Puedes aportar alguna prueba?

Algo tan simple como un papelito con burbuja.info escrito apoyado sobre el carro.


----------



## bocadRillo (5 Sep 2022)

¿Te gusta que los planes salgan bien y tal?
¿Te persiguen por un crimen que no has cometido?
¿Se te puede contratar si te localizan?


----------



## Roscodevino (5 Sep 2022)

Tiras flechas?


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (5 Sep 2022)

Es cierto que cuando mueres reapareces en otro respawn o en el mismo de la primera vez ??


*Este jilo sin fotos no vale una puta mierda.*


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Sep 2022)

¿Cuál es la tasa de supervivencia en tu profesión? Por ejemplo, entre los escaladores de cumbres del Himalaya, por encima de 6000 metros, muere uno de cada diez escaladores. Entre los que hacen salto base, al menos 1 de 60. ¿Cómo es en tu profesión?

Y mi segunda pregunta. Yo soy tirador de élite, no militar. La gente con ese tipo de habilidades, ¿se gestiona del mismo modo que los demás, o se les lleva y trae en circunstancias concretas?


----------



## wintermute81 (5 Sep 2022)

¿Necesitáis gente? Estoy interesado.
Tengo experiencia militar en unidades operativas INF MZ/AC ( 11 años) .
Si no es troleo manda privado.


----------



## BikeroII (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...



Tipejos que matan por dinero, la mayor parte a civiles inocentes. Sin unos ideales ni valores. Sólo por dinero. La peor calaña humana. 

Espero que tu suerte acabe pronto y desaparezcas de este mundo.


----------



## sertorivs (5 Sep 2022)

Para ser lo que dices no te expresas como ellos, cúrrate un poco más la novela


----------



## batone79 (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...



Uf perdona pero tengo varias..
Ya se que es la carta más alta..Que significado tiene el 'as' de pikas? 
cuántos crees que has matado?
Tienes pesadillas de batallas?
Que rango tienes?
Eres francotirador?
Cuánto tiempo tardas en ganar 100k€?
Son gobiernos los que te pagan o directamente milicias?
Cómo te metiste en ese mundo, deepweb o compañeros de mili?
Gracias y contesta las que quieras...


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## alas97 (5 Sep 2022)

venga que voy a poner algo.

te pagan por especialidad, mientras más tengas más ganas.

El que más está reclutando es arabia saudita.

los que han reventado el mercado de contratistas son los colombianos porque son los más baratos y mejor certificados por usania.


----------



## Felson (5 Sep 2022)

¿Un soldado de Fortuna puede aspirar a serlo de Ducados?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (5 Sep 2022)

¿Eres más de Call of Duty o de Sniper Ellite?

¿Qué opinas de los putos camperos?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...



¿huele mucho a cuero en africa?


----------



## intensito (5 Sep 2022)

¿Cómo es la entrevista para acceder al puesto?

¿Te entrevistan un gafudo y una charo de RRHH vestidos con Converse?
¿Te preguntan que cuáles son tus 3 virtudes, 3 defectos y dónde te ves dentro de 5 años?


----------



## Feynman (5 Sep 2022)

¿Trabajas para gobiernos o para la inciativa privada ?

Si es ambos, ¿quien paga más y quien es más joputa?


----------



## JuanMacClane (5 Sep 2022)

Con cuántas compañeras has trabajado y que tal desempeñaban su función?


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Grandisima verdad, tu lo has dicho el 99% de las ONG son una auntentica MAFIA de vividores. Me parecen el mayor timo contemporaneo, empezando por UNICEF, Save the Children y demas mierdas. No me atrevo a escribir las cosas que he visto de esa gentuza.
> 
> Por no hablar de las ONG que tratan con inmigrantes............pobres bobos y sobretodo pobres bobas que le hacen el trabajo a las mafias verdaderas, y encima gratis. Imbecilas.
> 
> La mayor parte de mi trabajo es feo, pero lo mas feo es todo lo relacionado con la poblacion civil.



¿Y existe algún grupo mercenario que no trabaje para las mismas mafias que controlan las ONGs?.

El NWO no permite mercenarios por libre, no nacimos ayer.

¿Que opina de Executive Outcomes?.


----------



## Charidemo (5 Sep 2022)

batone79 dijo:


> Uf perdona pero tengo varias..
> Ya se que es la carta más alta..Que significado tiene el 'as' de pikas?
> cuántos crees que has matado?
> Tienes pesadillas de batallas?
> ...



Lo del As de picas es una americanada de sus militares. As de espadas. Tiene su historia.


----------



## f700b (5 Sep 2022)

Cuanto has llegado a ganar por un trabajo?


----------



## Können (5 Sep 2022)

¿Se te puede contratar por si un inspector de Hacienda se pone tonto?


----------



## Morototeo (5 Sep 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1180302



jajajajjajaja que bueno


----------



## Gusman (5 Sep 2022)

Haces tambien de sicario? Estoy interesado...


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (5 Sep 2022)

Pregunta sería 

Como de cerca ves 2 cosas:

Desestabilizacion del Magreb por.el tema energía y comida o islámistas (o lo que sea que no sepamos ) y como nos afectará a España ?

Como de cerca esta una Guerra con Marruecos y que impresiones tienes de esa hipotética guerra en caso de producirse ?



Gracias por las respuestas de antemano


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (5 Sep 2022)

Muchos de los que salimos de la legion extranjera tiraron a empresas privadas como las que contratan los buques para anti pirateria...


----------



## Trucha (5 Sep 2022)

Sí, iba en el mismo batallón que Carmen de Mairena


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...



¿Eres el negro de la cresta, el blanquito con guantes que fuma puros, el loco de la gorra o el guaperas que lleva un Chevy Corvette?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Sep 2022)

Cual es tu princesa Disney favorita.??

Te la has follado?


----------



## bsnas (5 Sep 2022)

Como dice el de Black Hawk derribado... Eres un yonki de la guerra? O lo haces por el compañero que tienes al lado?


----------



## MITIO (5 Sep 2022)

¿ A cuántos tiene que cargarse un mercenario para tener derecho al paro ?


----------



## Piotr (5 Sep 2022)

Del 0 al 1 (/10). Qué credibilidad tiene una cuenta recién creada con 14 mensajes?


----------



## vladimirovich (5 Sep 2022)

Ya lleva un rato sin responder...deben haberlo matado en alguna jungla de Africa.

Para una vez que nos entra un mercenario en Burbuja y lo que nos ha durado.


----------



## Remero premium (5 Sep 2022)

Pocas preguntas responde este soldado...


----------



## Dr. Palanca (5 Sep 2022)

El jueves empiezas el colegio


----------



## el_petacas (5 Sep 2022)

Cuántas más preguntas responda sin dar ningún tipo de prueba, menor será su credibilidad.


----------



## Woden (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOM + (5 Sep 2022)

Por distraerle con preguntas ha venido un Ndongo por detras con un kalashnikov y se lo ha ventilado. Como era de noche allí no lo vio acercarse

Burbujos cómplices


----------



## Felson (5 Sep 2022)

Incidiendo en mi pregunta anterior, y viendo la certidumbre del hilo, ¿un soldado de Fortuna puede fumar Celtas? ¿Es cierto que mucho de lo que se cuenta sobre los soldados de fortuna es humo? ¿Os quemáis con vuestro trabajo tanto como dicen? ¿Ganáis una fortuna o es solo el nombre?


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (5 Sep 2022)

Como se llama el bar de Mercenarios blancos con el cartel en la puerta de Only Whites que hay en Kinshasa cuyo dueño es un ex SAS Rodesiano?
No recuerdo el nombre...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (5 Sep 2022)

Ten cuidado con depredador .chuarche no está para ayudarte


----------



## Madrid (5 Sep 2022)

Joder... que degeneración de foro, con lo que fue, es un Forocoches de peor calidad.


----------



## bloody_sunday (5 Sep 2022)

Mañana en burbuja: hola soy el papa de roma y respondo a vuestras preguntas.
tipo 1- hola yo estoy interesado en el curro que hay que hacer opositar?
tipo 2- de que religión eres?
tipo 3- es duro la vida de papa?
tipo 4- crees en el demonio?
florero tipo 5- este hilo sin fotos no vale nada...
en fin floro buburja amigos donde los locos campan a sus anchas


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (5 Sep 2022)

bloody_sunday dijo:


> Mañana en burbuja: hola soy el papa de roma y respondo a vuestras preguntas.
> tipo 1- hola yo estoy interesado en el curro que hay que hacer opositar?
> tipo 2- de que religión eres?
> tipo 3- es duro la vida de papa?
> ...



Que se siente...


----------



## bloody_sunday (5 Sep 2022)

el ultimo gif es el que tenia razon .. dale recuerdos al dr cuando le veas pekadorrrr


----------



## River in the street (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...



En que unidad de las fuerzas armadas españolas has tenido el honor de servir?

Estas en la frontera de la República centroafricana y la República democrática del Congo?


----------



## machotafea (5 Sep 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Por distraerle con preguntas ha venido un Ndongo por detras con un kalashnikov y se lo ha ventilado. Como era de noche allí no lo vio acercarse
> 
> Burbujos cómplices



Y después le ha dado big black mandingo by ass al cadáver caliente


----------



## Discrepante Libre (5 Sep 2022)

¿Te planteas colaborar en Ucrania?


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (5 Sep 2022)

Mercenario dice el paco de bar
A por la quinta paja


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Grandisima verdad, tu lo has dicho el 99% de las ONG son una auntentica MAFIA de vividores. Me parecen el mayor timo contemporaneo, empezando por UNICEF, Save the Children y demas mierdas. No me atrevo a escribir las cosas que he visto de esa gentuza.
> 
> Por no hablar de las ONG que tratan con inmigrantes............pobres bobos y sobretodo pobres bobas que le hacen el trabajo a las mafias verdaderas, y encima gratis. Imbecilas.
> 
> La mayor parte de mi trabajo es feo, pero lo mas feo es todo lo relacionado con la poblacion civil.



Que opinion te merece medicos sin fronteras?


----------



## Elbrujo (5 Sep 2022)

Que opinas del conflicto de ucrania? Es verdad lo de la agenda 2030?


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (5 Sep 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Joder... que degeneración de foro, con lo que fue, es un Forocoches de peor calidad.



Porque ves lo malo, en lugar de ver lo bueno.

Aquí Zardok y yo estamos creando una hélite libertaria mientras el 99% del foro habla imbecilidades de políticos españoles. 

Pues hala, massivament.

O Sieg Heil.

O lo que sea que toque.


----------



## Mentalharm (5 Sep 2022)

Cuanto cuesta cargarse a alguien? 
Te vienes para España después de tu misión a hacer un contrato personal?
Cuando te despiertas del sueño te encuentras sudado y bañado en una polución nocturna?


----------



## Kowalski (5 Sep 2022)

Te persiguen los fantasmas de tus victimas?


----------



## Abort&cospelo (6 Sep 2022)

¿Cuantas pollas eres capaz de comerte por minuto? ¿Estas especializado en beso negro?¿ Por un bocata de chope, te follarias a una gorda hedionda maloliente?


----------



## entelequia (6 Sep 2022)

Calla pistolo y ponte a fregar


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## euriborfree (6 Sep 2022)

Hay soldados de ducados? y de Winston?


----------



## InigoMontoya (6 Sep 2022)

no tengo presupuesto para tu pelicula pero hablare con mi amigo @Steven Spielberg para ver si él puede hacer algo con ella.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (6 Sep 2022)

Joselito, "el pequeño ruiseñor", también fue mercenario. ¿ Lo sabías ?

Joselito, el pequeño ruiseñor


----------



## mirym94 (6 Sep 2022)

Te va la complicada... Eres más de zelenski o de Putino. Que opinás sobre la guerra de Ucrania y que dicen por allí de todo esto.


----------



## skan (6 Sep 2022)

¿Eres del equipo A?


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (6 Sep 2022)

¿Qué prefieres por las mañanas, el olor a napalm, o el olor a culo?


----------



## MarloStanfield (6 Sep 2022)

Deja de jugar al call of duty, que en un par de dias empiezas el cole


----------



## opilano (6 Sep 2022)

Si, en los tigres de La Modelo de Valencia.


----------



## JmDt (6 Sep 2022)

Historia de mercenarios reales en Canarias:
Yo conocía hace muchos muchos años a dos legionarios que estaban en el III Tercio en Fuerteventura y les dio por irse a África a finales de los 80.

Pues bien llegaron a África les robaron todo lo que tenían y tras una par de palizas aparecieron en la embajada Francesa pidiendo ayuda para regresar a España.
Hoy en día uno de ellos trabaja como portero/camarero en un bingo en las palmas. "Escapé Loco mi niño" decía entre pitillo y pitillo cuando lo contaba.



Los tiempos de los Mike Hoare "Wild Mike" o Executive Outcomes ya pasaron.



Otra cosa son las PMC tipo Blackwater, Acadmy, Xe o como se llame ahora o otras como Dyncorp que hacen desde escoltas, hasta formación militar y logística.


----------



## bloody_sunday (6 Sep 2022)

No os molesteis mas el niño se durmió ya hace tiempo, mañana os pondrá otra.


----------



## Kabraloka (6 Sep 2022)

¿cuál es, para ti, el mejor call of duty?


----------



## BogadeAriete (6 Sep 2022)

Derecho de saqueo, que es lo más gordo que has trincado?


----------



## Sibarita (6 Sep 2022)

Todo lo que ha contado son generalidades que cualquiera sabe o que habrá leído en algún libro cutre de memorias de algún desgraciado. 

Mal empieza septiembre. 

3/10


----------



## 999999999 (6 Sep 2022)

En España es el "EQUIPO E":


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (6 Sep 2022)

Buenos días ¿ve solución a este del NOM, PLAN KALERGI, ETC? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## BikeroII (6 Sep 2022)

Otro rambito patriotico pensando que la vida es jugar al Call of Dutty con vidas infinitas. 

A ver si tienes suerte te enrrolas en una mision "de paz" y te eliminan pronto tambien.


----------



## chemarin (6 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...



Troll de los tontos, dice que hay poco meneo con lo de Ucrania.


----------



## torque_200bc (6 Sep 2022)

Yo conozco un caso de un guardia civil que estaba de jurao en la puerta del juzgado, acabo hasta los guevos, le llego una oferta chula y se fue de mercenario al cuerno de africa a vigilar pesqueros cuando el tema de la pirateria y tal. El tio tenia mas de 40 pero daba igual, con que no se drogase les llegaba, le dieron un subfusil y no se cuantos miles al mes. Estaba felicisimo. El problema es que le pagaban en dolares en un banco de nosedonde y para repatriar el dinero las paso un poco putas con hacienda. 

O sea que a falta de leer el hilo, me creo que que el forero paco de mierda trabaje de eso. Es un oficio con menos glamour del que parece, la mayoria estan simplemente haciendo guardia en algun agujero inmundo.


----------



## lowcost2 (6 Sep 2022)

Pertenecistes al equipo A?


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (6 Sep 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Yo conozco un caso de un guardia civil que estaba de jurao en la puerta del juzgado, acabo hasta los guevos, le llego una oferta chula y se fue de mercenario al cuerno de africa a vigilar pesqueros cuando el tema de la pirateria y tal. El tio tenia mas de 40 pero daba igual, con que no se drogase les llegaba, le dieron un subfusil y no se cuantos miles al mes. Estaba felicisimo. El problema es que le pagaban en dolares en un banco de nosedonde y para repatriar el dinero las paso un poco putas con hacienda.
> 
> O sea que a falta de leer el hilo, me creo que que el forero paco de mierda trabaje de eso. Es un oficio con menos glamour del que parece, la mayoria estan simplemente haciendo guardia en algun agujero inmundo.



Asaltar con una goma un barco grande en el que hay un par de tíos con fusiles de asalto pegando tiros detrás de un mamparo reforzado es suicida, para hacer ese trabajo tan defensivo no hace falta gente demasiado preparada, lo que cuenta el OP ya parece mucho más peligroso y complicado, escoltando caravanas, seguridad en edificios con posibles ataques islamistas, secuestros... y supongo que no valdrá cualquier paco. De hecho si no viviéramos en un mundo cuck y socialmierdócrata los propios pescadores se bastarían y se sobrarían para defenderse con armas de fuego y no harían falta rambitos. 

Pero el OP probablemente sea otro mitómano fabulador e inventor con ganas de notoriedad como el subnormal que vino hace meses haciéndose pasar por escolta y contando rollos de masones, FOXnosecuantos era el nombre de la cuenta, que casualidad que estos invent siempre hablan de temas recurrentes en el foro como las ONG o los masones/illuminati . . .


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (6 Sep 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Seguramente OP es troll, pero de todas formas yo siempre me pregunté por qué van a pagar bien a un español cuando tienes legiones de sudamericanos mejor preparados y con más experiencia, venezolanos, colombianos, etc, etc, etc



A lo mejor no están tan bien preparados, pero en teoría los que contratan son colombianos y chilenos, no venezolanos.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...



Si matas por dinero, ¿qué puedo decir?. Espero que te vuelen la chola lo antes posible, mejor hoy que mañana, no mereces otra cosa.


----------



## SPQR (6 Sep 2022)

¿En qué y donde cobras la nómina? ¿Papelitos verdes en maletines, Horo, cristos..?

¿Donde guardas los ahorrillos? ¿Cuenta nomina de banco aspanyol o cuenta numerada en la red de paraisos piratas brits?

¿Quien te asesora financieramente?


----------



## larios357 (6 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...



Pregunto desde mi ignorancia;

No es mejor asesino a sueldo?

Hablamos no de mierdas, sino de trabajar para gente importante y también de elegir y te quitas de líos de estar perdido por ahí en paises que no se te ha perdido nada.


----------



## vic252525 (6 Sep 2022)

que cuesta el gasoil alli?


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si matas por dinero, ¿qué puedo decir?. Espero que te vuelen la chola lo antes posible, mejor hoy que mañana, no mereces otra cosa.



No hay, ni ha habido en la historia, peor escoria y basura que un mercenario. El único caso de mercenarios justificados que conozco es el de Executive Outcomes en Sierra Leona.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Sep 2022)

Decirle al OP que no se le ocurra portar por Ucrania, allí no peleará contra negros analfabetos o moros retrasados. Allí le darán su merecido si es que tiene los huevos de ir.

Cosa que dudo, porque toda esta gentuza suelen ser en realidad unos cobardes.


----------



## Leopoldo (6 Sep 2022)

Dejad de hacerle preguntas, está ahora con los deberes del cole y entre paja y paja no tiene tiempo. 
Este finde si no ha quedado con Jessica para ir a ver Tadeo Jones 3 podrá pasarse por aquí y fabular largo y tendido.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (6 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...



Que te motivó a dedicarte a eso?

Jugaste al Metal Gear Solid de chaval o algo así?


----------



## JmDt (6 Sep 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Seguramente OP es troll, pero de todas formas yo siempre me pregunté por qué van a pagar bien a un español cuando tienes legiones de sudamericanos mejor preparados y con más experiencia, venezolanos, colombianos, etc, etc, etc



Te pueden pagar muy bien si aportas experiencia en:

Operaciones especiales de estos en España con experiencia real hay muy pocos.

Logística esto está muy bien pagados pero a las PMC les ha salido Amazon de competencia y a un oficial experto en planeamiento logístico de operaciones le sale más a cuenta Amazon.

EOD (Tedax) bien pagado.

INTELIGENCIA CONTRA INTELIGENCIA Y SEGURIDAD muy bien pagado y puedes trabajar en empresas muy potentes sin arriesgarte demasiado.


Escoltas Etc ... En esto hay mucha competencia y si no estás muy cualificado te pagan una mierda.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No hay, ni ha habido en la historia, peor escoria y basura que un mercenario. El único caso de mercenarios justificados que conozco es el de Executive Outcomes en Sierra Leona.



Esos, y los médicos abortistas.


----------



## Patanegra (6 Sep 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Te pueden pagar muy bien si aportas experiencia en:
> 
> Operaciones especiales de estos en España con experiencia real hay muy pocos.
> 
> ...



tambien se paga muy bien los sanitarios con experiencia en estabilizar carne picada lo suficiente para que llegue al hospital. Pilotos de helicoptero tambien.


----------



## Escombridos (6 Sep 2022)

Todo mi respeto, tiene que haber gente para todo.

¿Que opinión tienes (si la tienes) de los "blackwater", has trabajado alguna vez con ellos o trabajarías?


----------



## 917 (6 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Depende de lo que folles de civil te puede parecer mucho o poco.
> 
> Pero en mi caso, mas cantidad y menos calidad



"En la guerra, cualquier agujero es trinchera".


----------



## 917 (6 Sep 2022)

Demasiadas preguntas y muy comprometidas.


----------



## 917 (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Esos, y los médicos abortistas.



Joder, siempre la misma estupidez de extrema derecha...


----------



## 917 (6 Sep 2022)

Acebo-Tejo dijo:


> Joselito, "el pequeño ruiseñor", también fue mercenario. ¿ Lo sabías ?
> 
> Joselito, el pequeño ruiseñor



Si, en Angola.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (8 Sep 2022)

No contesta a nada ya.

Es posible que sea el primero en haber muerto por estar foreando en el curro.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (8 Sep 2022)

Esperemos que sea eso y ya, porque la alternativa es que le han matado muy fuerte.


----------



## 917 (8 Sep 2022)

Me refiero a que los de extrema derecha comparan cualquier muerte con el aborto.
Siempre.


----------



## 917 (9 Sep 2022)

Discrepo, pero no es cuestión de hacerlo aquí.


----------



## Lumpen (9 Sep 2022)

SemperFi dijo:


> Tras pasar por el decepcionante ejercito ejjjpañol, hace una decada que me gano las habichuelas alquilando mi dedo al que me pague.
> 
> He jugado en varios fregaos y ahora estoy en la frontera entre dos países del centro de Africa.
> 
> ...



Ya, ya…

Pero en Dayz no me duras ni 5 minutos.


----------



## Lumpen (9 Sep 2022)

917 dijo:


> Discrepo, pero no es cuestión de hacerlo aquí.



¿En qué discrepas?

Negar lo evidente no es “discrepar” es ser gilipollas. El aborto es un asesinato.

Y más, cuando se aborta por irresponsable.


----------



## 917 (9 Sep 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> ¿En qué discrepas?
> 
> Negar lo evidente no es “discrepar” es ser gilipollas. El aborto es un asesinato.
> 
> Y más, cuando se aborta por irresponsable.



Oye, debatiría contigo con argumentos tanto éticos como jurídicos, pero como empiezas insultando sin respetarme, te mando al ignore y que te aproveche.
Adios.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Sep 2022)

Menuda estafa de hilo, da la cara !!!. @SemperFi


----------

